# New Image/Link Posting Requirements



## dream (Dec 8, 2014)

Most of you are already aware of the recent influx of gore/porn being spammed on NF recently.  Given how prolonged this has been and the frequency of them the staff has decided to take some strong measures to stem the tide of this offensive content. 

We've put in place a 10 post count requirement in order to make posts with images or links.  This is not an ideal option but it is one that will hopefully be effective in reducing the recent spam.  We are aware that this will affect quite a few innocent users with less than 10 posts who will be unable to post images/links but it is a sacrifice that we are willing to make for the moment.  In the future this requirement will certainly be reconsidered as the need for it changes.

Please let me know if this requirement did not go into effect in a particular section.  I should have gotten all of them though it is possible that I missed some.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 8, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Suit (Dec 8, 2014)

Awesome. Although I'm a bit curious as to why links were included. It's not like anyone is forced to click on them. The images, on the other hand. Uggh.


----------



## SLB (Dec 8, 2014)

kumbaya my lord


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 8, 2014)

thank u mighty dream

i'd like to see the look on  this motherfuckers face once he finds out he cant post his scat/gore/child porn/whatever


----------



## dream (Dec 8, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> Awesome. Although I'm a bit curious as to why links were included. It's not like anyone is forced to click on them. The images, on the other hand. Uggh.



It was simply how the mod, that we used, was setup.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 8, 2014)

does the 50 posts include "invisible posts" or whatever you call non post counting sections?


----------



## dream (Dec 8, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> does the 50 posts include "invisible posts" or whatever you call non post counting sections?



Nope.  It only looks at the post count.


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 8, 2014)

Finally, something has been done about this.

Thank you.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2014)

at least fed doesnt use images


----------



## scerpers (Dec 8, 2014)

thanks preet


----------



## jNdee~ (Dec 8, 2014)

Actually the porn ain't that bad, the worst thing was they were all gay porn


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2014)

>implying gay porn isnt best porn


----------



## Magician (Dec 8, 2014)

lesbian porn is best porn


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2014)

lesbian porn is literally hitler


----------



## NO (Dec 8, 2014)

Dream said:


> Most of you are already aware of the recent influx of gore/porn being spammed on NF recently.  Given how prolonged this has been and the frequency of them the staff has decided to take some strong measures to stem the tide of this offensive content.
> 
> We've put in place a 50 post count requirement in order to make posts with images or links.  *This is not an ideal option *but it is one that will hopefully be effective in reducing the recent spam.  We are aware that this will affect quite a few innocent users with less than 50 posts who will be unable to post images/links but it is a sacrifice that we are willing to make for the moment.  In the future this requirement will certainly be reconsidered as the need for it changes.
> 
> Please let me know if this requirement did not go into effect in a particular section.  I should have gotten all of them though it is possible that I missed some.


This is actually an ideal option and it's beyond me why nobody thought of it until now.


----------



## Monna (Dec 8, 2014)

this is a stupid idea and generally pointless considering there is a certain user with over 5000 posts posting gore

if someone is going to spam gore, the number of posts they have isn't going to stop them.


----------



## dream (Dec 8, 2014)

jayjay32 said:


> This is actually an ideal option and it's beyond me why nobody thought of it until now.



I don't believe that requiring 50 posts to be able to post links/images can be considered ideal. 

As for the idea...it has come up before.  During the last major porn spammer we simply didn't have the option to add it because lol!Mbxx.  Mbxx is more receptive/open to communication these days and Reznor has plugin powers so we can implement this stuff.  It just took time to implement this, since the porn spam began, since Reznor and I were pretty much inactive.  Reznor had computer problems and I had internet problems.  Was able to get around to contacting Mbxx/Reznor today and get everything setup.


----------



## Brian (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks based jebus, and I was afraid it was another case of sadmin only.


----------



## NO (Dec 9, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> this is a stupid idea and generally pointless considering there is a certain user with over 5000 posts posting gore
> 
> if someone is going to spam gore, the number of posts they have isn't going to stop them.


Report them.


Dream said:


> I don't believe that requiring 50 posts to be able to post links/images can be considered ideal.
> 
> As for the idea...it has come up before.  During the last major porn spammer we simply didn't have the option to add it because lol!Mbxx.  Mbxx is more receptive/open to communication these days and Reznor has plugin powers so we can implement this stuff.  It just took time to implement this, since the porn spam began, since Reznor and I were pretty much inactive.  Reznor had computer problems and I had internet problems.  Was able to get around to contacting Mbxx/Reznor today and get everything setup.


Oh, I just realized the change includes *linking*. Well, I think it is still pretty ideal considering new users are often the offenders and anyone who'd like to post an image/link can reach 50 posts relatively fast within a few days with the breadth of sections on NF. It's a rope to jump, but the trade off is worth it. 

If you allowed links but disabled images for <50 post users, I think it would've been much better, since they could directly link the images and nobody, at that point, is forced to look at them yet those users still get the freedom to link.


----------



## Monna (Dec 9, 2014)

jayjay32 said:


> Report them.


Implying reporting does anything at all


----------



## Dethkiller210 (Dec 9, 2014)

sounds good


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 9, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> this is a stupid idea and generally pointless considering there is a certain user with over 5000 posts posting gore
> 
> if someone is going to spam gore, the number of posts they have isn't going to stop them.



Sure there are special cases but the majority of the sickos are either new users or old users making new accounts to spam shit. 

Obviously nothing can be done to preemptively control for established users suddenly losing their shit and going on nasty sprees.

Not sure why this is "stupid" when it's preventing 95%+ of the problem from posting.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 9, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Implying reporting does anything at all



We can't see everything so, `please, report it, so we are aware if someone breaks the rules and we will check it


----------



## Xin (Dec 9, 2014)

Does that include rep messages with images as well?


----------



## minniehyunnie (Dec 9, 2014)

This sets a good measure for the random spampics we've been getting lately.


----------



## FallFromGrace (Dec 9, 2014)

Just found out... kind of sucks, because now I have to make 30 more posts in threads that actually "matter". But I guess I understand, those spam pictures were getting out of hand xD


----------



## thelavvie (Dec 9, 2014)

I honestly think is a great idea.. thanks mods!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2014)

What about sigs and avis? 



Xin said:


> Does that include rep messages with images as well?



This too.


----------



## Roman (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm actually surprised this wasn't done before. It should certainly help with the porn/gore spammers as well as bots posting fake links to new movies and TV series.


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 9, 2014)

fuck yeah i suggested that idea 

victory dance


----------



## Shodai (Dec 9, 2014)

Completely missed this, where was getting spammed?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Dec 9, 2014)

Note only two people who are actually affected by this have responded to this. Everyone else here has a post count with 4 digits or more 

Honestly I didn't even notice anything but I do remember a particularily nasty example of this sort of thing ona  different forum a long time ago. So I'd say this is for the best.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 9, 2014)

Shodai said:


> Completely missed this, where was getting spammed?



area 11 and i think uroge fc


----------



## Xin (Dec 9, 2014)

OP section too i think.


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 9, 2014)

That sounds very good, thank you.


----------



## Stelios (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Midaru (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks a lot mods!!


----------



## Blu-ray (Dec 9, 2014)

A few innocent people only post in FC and the sort, so it's not perfect, but at least my eyes won't be getting raped again.



Shodai said:


> Completely missed this, where was getting spammed?



Nardo section too.


----------



## eluna (Dec 9, 2014)

Good job sir


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Dec 9, 2014)

jayjay32 said:


> If you allowed links but disabled images for <50 post users, I think it would've been much better, since they could directly link the images and nobody, at that point, is forced to look at them yet those users still get the freedom to link.



The disabling of links will help cut down on the ordinary spammer bots too.


----------



## Rapidus (Dec 9, 2014)

I never encountered any such problems like this, but I guess in other sections it's a problem, so hopefully it fixes said problem.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 9, 2014)

holy fuck

he is somehow  still posting gore!

edit: it was a rep actually


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 9, 2014)

Oh good. Didn't know the problem had lasted this long, but it should cut down on the level of nonsense spam.


----------



## Zorp (Dec 9, 2014)

Shodai said:


> Completely missed this, where was getting spammed?



Maybe not "spammed," per se, but it happened recently in the Super Smash Bros. 4 discussion thread.

It was a pic of dudes smashing each other's anuses.


----------



## Laix (Dec 9, 2014)

the gay porn wasn't that bad, it was all the regular porn

thanks dream


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 9, 2014)

Shodai said:


> Completely missed this, where was getting spammed?



It only happened to threads that had a lot of activity going on


----------



## Bart (Dec 9, 2014)

Zorp said:


> It was a pic of dudes smashing each other's anuses.



Wait

Does this mean I cant post those images in User CP's anymore?


----------



## SLB (Dec 9, 2014)

nah

just make sure you choose your targets wisely


----------



## asktheshadow (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank god for this...

Now I can browse @ work again


----------



## Luke (Dec 9, 2014)

Gracias. 

Much appreciated.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 9, 2014)

Cant believe anyone could keep up that effort for 3 days.

But yeah thanks to everyone who helped deal with this. I havent been able to view nf from work for awhile.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2014)

remove avatars and signatures from _all _posters for a week

that would be hilarious

do it


----------



## Esdese (Dec 10, 2014)

also take away our usernames if you can too


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2014)

Dream said:


> Signatures aren't affected by the requirement.  We'll working on ways to deal with that.



Why not follow the same rule if possible. It's not really hard to rack up 50 posts. I do that shit in a week  

It might also help with activity in near-dead sections. 

Two birds.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2014)

Noobs also won't be able to make threads in the Cafe without getting it locked now either.  Let's see how many FC exclusive posters riot.

Personally,  I think you should have 10,000 posts before you can post images.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2014)

Khris said:


> Why not follow the same rule if possible. It's not really hard to rack up 50 posts. I do that shit in a week
> 
> It might also help with activity in near-dead sections.
> 
> Two birds.



mostly because its not possible
i mean
wouldnt you think
they would have done so lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2014)

That's why I said "if possible"


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 10, 2014)

And here I was coming to say that the solution solved nothing.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 10, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Noobs also won't be able to make threads in the Cafe without getting it locked now either.  Let's see how many FC exclusive posters riot.
> 
> Personally,  I think you should have 10,000 posts before you can post images.



A posting and time requirement would be nice. Like just to discourage those spammers that seriously would try and post 50 times in a sitting, a 2 week period or something. Not sure if that's possible though.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2014)

50 posts can be done in a day, but yeah time would be good too.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 10, 2014)

luckily I missed that 

those poor peeps in the fcs that hardly post outside though. give the fanarts and manga coloring sections a try


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 10, 2014)

But now the guy just sigs the image so the post count thing has become null.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2014)

Yeah One Piece section is still affected somehow.

EDIT: How do I report a rep? He negged me with something. I dunno I disabled images and adblocked it. But I want it completely removed from my CP.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 11, 2014)

You should take away rep until 50 also. You have no rep power until you hit 50 anyway. Would also stop them from linking porn pictures in rep


----------



## Revolution (Dec 11, 2014)

Thank you for doing this.

The only question now is how longtime users who only posted in FC's will be effected and how you can easily post a link, for example



and end up with something undesirable.


----------



## Undead (Dec 11, 2014)

Thank you! Glad something was done about this. That shit was nasty.


----------



## KamiKazi (Dec 11, 2014)

Khris said:


> Yeah One Piece section is still affected somehow.
> 
> EDIT: How do I report a rep? He negged me with something. I dunno I disabled images and adblocked it. But I want it completely removed from my CP.



For future reference, you can report a rep by reporting and just letting us know in the message box. You can also just let a member of staff know through VM/PM and we'll take care of it. Though only smods and admins can remove rep any staff member will make sure it gets taken care of.


----------



## Naruhinasasusaku12 (Dec 11, 2014)

aren't there any new news ?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 11, 2014)

This dupe has almost reached 50 posts. This is why you need a set frame of time as well.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 11, 2014)

It should just be time or something. Post count does nothing.


----------



## Undead (Dec 11, 2014)

Great, dupe's are finding ways around it now... Just reported a user with porn in his / her signature.


----------



## Suit (Dec 11, 2014)

Yeah, I think that whole rule may need to be extended to avs/sigs now.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 11, 2014)

50 posts with a few days to a weeks membership as a requirement maybe?


----------



## Suit (Dec 11, 2014)

I'd say about a week or two worth of membership and 50 posts, yeah. I had to disable avs and sigs because of this shit.


----------



## Suit (Dec 11, 2014)

Kylo Renn said:


> MAY 2014
> 5000+ POSTS
> 
> holy hell get off your computer



That's actually adorable coming from the person so starved of entertainment that they have to search for loopholes to post porn on a chinese cartoon forum.


----------



## Undead (Dec 11, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> I'd say about a week or two worth of membership and 50 posts, yeah. I had to disable avs and sigs because of this shit.


Sad how someone can ruin an experience for everyone.


----------



## Suit (Dec 11, 2014)

Well, what has to be done has to be done.

I definitely look forward to admins fixing these requirements. Shame that the forum went for over 10 years without needing such rules.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 11, 2014)

You ever have the feeling like you're witnessing the world burn in front of your eyes?


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 11, 2014)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> You ever have the feeling like you're witnessing the world burn in front of your eyes?


All the damn time.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 11, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> Well, what has to be done has to be done.
> 
> I definitely look forward to admins fixing these requirements. Shame that the forum went for over 10 years without needing such rules.



Mbxx needs to give his forum powers to Dream or something, someone who is actually around on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 11, 2014)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> You ever have the feeling like you're witnessing the world burn in front of your eyes?


Did they null you to?


----------



## Hunter (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm surprised this hasn't been implemented sooner. Some forums have requirement of 150 posts.


----------



## mariachi (Dec 12, 2014)

thanks my lord saaan


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 12, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Mbxx needs to give his forum powers to Dream or something, someone who is actually around on a fairly regular basis.



ha
haha
hahaha


----------



## Vermin (Dec 12, 2014)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> You ever have the feeling like you're witnessing the world burn in front of your eyes?


when shit like this happens

defo


----------



## Suit (Dec 12, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Mbxx needs to give his forum powers to Dream or something, someone who is actually around on a fairly regular basis.



I agree. This troll is too easily able to take advantage when the big admin isn't active.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 14, 2014)

Good idea that should reduce the amounts of spammers to post such gore and disgusting pictures, but in my opinion 100 post count requirement in order to make posts with images or links would decrease their chance even more.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 14, 2014)

It's not like making 50 posts is hard for people who are actually members.

I'm surprised no one thought of this sooner, myself included.



WAD said:


> remove avatars and signatures from _all _posters for a week
> 
> that would be hilarious
> 
> do it



But then we'd have to actually read usernames to see who we're replying to!

Too much work man. Way too much work


----------



## kawaiiS (Dec 16, 2014)

I've been away from this forum for way too long...there was pronz spam?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 17, 2014)

They say 30 men lost their lives that day.


----------

